# How to resize an image?



## Tead (May 6, 2017)

Hello everyone, how is everyone tonight? I hope that you are all well.



When I first started digital art I just used the default setting of the program that I was using without thinking what would become of all my hard work in the future. The problem that I now have as a result is that my images (some) are of a low resolution. A lot of artist programs have the settings default for web viewing, and not for printing (as should be the case). However, if I resize the image, some quality reduction is suffered as a result. 



I have decided to go ahead and make copies anyway and thus I can just resize the copy. I have also thought of just re-painting them using the re-sized copy as an image that can be traced. The problem is that even such a solution might result in a re-painted image not looking as nice as the original. 


I do not believe that I need to post an example image, because my inquiry is in the general-sense terms only. 



What does everyone else think? What would you do? Also, is there a non-destructive way to resize an image? What is the best lossless file format? 


Tead.


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

I think you should re paint it


----------



## avni (Mar 15, 2014)

I make resize my works on Microsoft paint easly!:surprise:


----------



## Tead (May 6, 2017)

Thank you,
I have decided to repaint them. I will do my best, and I believe ,actually, that I can create them to be much better now than when I originally started.
I have a modern art piece that currently I am working on. When I am ready, whether it be finished, or lacking at the time, I will very much like to post it for some input. 
Until then, take good care, all.
Tead.


----------

